# Maui hotel recommendation



## Bizzyb (Sep 11, 2011)

We're booked at Marriott Maui Ocean Club Dec. 3 - 9, 2011. Looking for a hotel for 2 nights before our timeshare stay. Any recommendations?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you want to stay in the same area of the island for those 2 additional nights?  How much are you willing to spend?  There are some fabulous hotels in the Wailea area.....the Grand Wailea, the Four Seasons, the Fairmont Kea Lani, even the Makena Beach and Golf Resort (just the for beach itself).  That would give you a feel for another part of the island.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 12, 2011)

My family and I love the Hyatt next door. It's really a very nice hotel but we mainly like it because it has a great pool slide that my son and I really love.


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 12, 2011)

http://www.sheraton-maui.com/
We stayed here for Thanksgiving last year .  Loved it!  It has a lazy river for the kids (althought the adults enjoyed it too).  Great location for snorkeling and watching the cliff divers too.....
Deb


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never stayed at the Hyatt, but have always thought they have one of the most beautiful lobbies I've ever seen.

I just thought she might want to stay on a different part of the island since it was going to be for two nights.  

Grand Wailea:
http://www.grandwailea.com/

Four Seasons:
http://www.fourseasons.com/maui/

Fairmont Kea Lani:
http://www.fairmont.com/kealani

Makena Beach and Golf Resort:
http://www.makenaresortmaui.com/


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 12, 2011)

One thing that this did make me realize is my MF of $1833 for a 2BDRM OF for Pres week is a pretty good rate because all these hotels charge $400+ a night for a studio no view. 

We're using a 5 day Marriott cert in Wailea five days before and then 7 days in our OF unit and needed just one night to pay so not so bad to pay $400. 

I didn't check the others but I'm also paying an extra $75 for a 4pm check-out at the Hyatt. That is a nice little value and to me well worth it since we have a 6pm flight home.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> One thing that this did make me realize is my MF of $1833 for a 2BDRM OF for Pres week is a pretty good rate because all these hotels charge $400+ a night for a studio no view.



There are definitely many places to stay that would be less.  That's why I originally asked how much they would be willing to spend, and where they wanted to stay.

The few times we've needed a "gap night" or have wanted to extend our stay by a night or two I haven't minded spending a little more than normal since we're using a timeshare for the rest of the trip.  However $400 a night is a bit more than I'd want to pay.  

Reminds of when I was thinking it would be fun to spend a night at the Four Seasons Hualalai on the Big Island, until I found out their cheapest room, which was up the hill on the golf course was $800 a night.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 12, 2011)

Luanne said:


> There are definitely many places to stay that would be less..


 Yes but not on the ocean in Kaanapali.





Luanne said:


> Reminds of when I was thinking it would be fun to spend a night at the Four Seasons Hualalai on the Big Island, until I found out their cheapest room, which was up the hill on the golf course was $800 a night.



Same with us for the Grand Wailea.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2011)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Yes but not on the ocean in Kaanapali.



We still have no idea where the original poster wants to stay for those two nights, or how much they're willing to spend.  I mean, if they want to be in the same area, why not see if they can rent an additional 2 nights where they will already be?  Personally I can't see much point in staying one place for 2 nights, then picking up and moving to a different hotel down the same beach.  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 12, 2011)

try the royal lahaina which is between workv and marriott ocean club.  A room at the new tower is usually less than $200 per night.  I stayed there before started timesharing.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2011)

Again, if you want to experience another part of the island, you can also get a room at the Makena Beach and Golf Resort for under $200 for those 2 nights.

You could also look at B&Bs and inns in the Paia area, or upcountry, which would be totally different.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 12, 2011)

Personally, I'd drive the road to Hana and stay at the Hotel Hana for two nights, to check out a completely different side of Maui before heading to resort row.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 12, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Personally, I'd drive the road to Hana and stay at the Hotel Hana for two nights, to check out a completely different side of Maui before heading to resort row.



Great idea.  We stayed there two days last summer and had a wonderful time.  Not cheap though.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2011)

LisaRex said:


> Personally, I'd drive the road to Hana and stay at the Hotel Hana for two nights, to check out a completely different side of Maui before heading to resort row.



That's a great suggestion as well.


----------



## Bizzyb (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies - I was thinking about staying in another area, Wailea or at some places upcountry. We don't mind moving after 2 nights. Definitely $400 to $800 a night is out of our league   most likely $200 or less. Or we might just use some of our MR points to stay at the Wailea Marriott. The search continues . . .


----------



## LJT (Sep 12, 2011)

*Extra nights*



Bizzyb said:


> Thanks for the replies - I was thinking about staying in another area, Wailea or at some places upcountry. We don't mind moving after 2 nights. Definitely $400 to $800 a night is out of our league   most likely $200 or less. Or we might just use some of our MR points to stay at the Wailea Marriott. The search continues . . .



We are doing this next week. First night off the plane in a Haiku B&B so we can do dinner at Mamas Fish house. Next day Driving road to Hana and staying in Tutu's House for one night in Hana, then driving around the back side to WKORV to start our week.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 13, 2011)

Bizzyb said:


> Thanks for the replies - I was thinking about staying in another area, Wailea or at some places upcountry. We don't mind moving after 2 nights. Definitely $400 to $800 a night is out of our league   most likely $200 or less. Or we might just use some of our MR points to stay at the Wailea Marriott. The search continues . . .


 
I don't know if you booked your flight yet but last year we had a good deal with Hawaiian Airlines which meant you could combine a flight with one night in a hotel. We used the offer on a few islands the first night or last night. The deals were very good and you could choose from first class hotels. So you might try that option.


----------



## ChrisBooth (Sep 15, 2011)

*Maui Coast*

Good price for Maui Coast for your dates. $129 night

In Kihei, beach directly across road, nice restaurant, pool and bar on-site. Recently renovated - we used it last year for same situation as you. Short drive down the road and you access everything the $400 a night hotels do, We were pleasantly surprised with how nice it was - looks just like pics on website.

To get that rate go to web coasthotels.com; top of page click on Packages & Specials; next page click Web Saver Rate box; then scoll down to Hawaii and click on hotel to reserve at those rates. Can also see pics there.

Hope this helps...


----------



## jlp879 (Sep 15, 2011)

For two nights where you don't really care where you're staying, I'd choose Pricline's name your own price tab.  Usually a very good deal.  Though I have never utilized it for Maui.  

If you have loyalties to a hotel chain, choose that to earn points.  

Otherwise, I'd use hotels.com, expedia or travelzoo for good rates.

Any place on Maui has got to be a good place to be.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 15, 2011)

There's also this place in Hana that was recommended by a fellow Tugger, IIRC:

http://hanabythesea.com


----------



## Bizzyb (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I'll give Priceline a try and see what I come up with. I have looked at Maui Coast and that would be fine too. I'll keep them in mind if Priceline bidding does not come through. As for Hana - been there done that and once was enough, JMHO.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Sep 16, 2011)

We have used priceline the past two years to add days to our trip.  First year we got the Hyatt for under $150. Last year we got the Sheraton for right around $150/night. We like both places.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 16, 2011)

Note with priceline you'll need to add resort fees at many of the hotels in addition to what you pay priceline.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> Note with priceline you'll need to add resort fees at many of the hotels in addition to what you pay priceline.



Wouldn't that be true even if you made the reservation directly with the hotel?


----------



## mauigirl1989 (Sep 17, 2011)

For a really special experience ( Hana Maui is now called Travassaa and really is an amazing property) you might consider the Four Seasons on Lanai (Lodge at Koele) as they have rooms for 295.00 per night ...I think both properties have a special rate of around 200.00 ..but I can't find it on their site. If interested you could call and inquire about the Today Show Special.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 17, 2011)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> We have used priceline the past two years to add days to our trip.  First year we got the Hyatt for under $150. Last year we got the Sheraton for right around $150/night. We like both places.



I may have to consider priceline if I could score at this price point. However I'm looking at Feb a very high time so I'm wondering how that effect things. 

Can you specify Kaanapali region?


----------

